# Can Cheating on Your Diet Help You Lose More Weight? ? Part 2



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Will cheating on your diet actually help you get leaner? Sounds crazy, but depending on your definition of cheating, there may be something to it, as we discussed in part one of this interview. In part two of our interview with Cheat Your Way Thin author Joel Marion, you’ll learn: how cheat days affect overweight [...]

*Read More...*


----------

